# My New T1



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

I got My T1 Yesterday,Will post it running this weekend.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

So thats where all the Pennsy cars are. Gonna look good running.


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Excited to run it?


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Why would anyone waiting years for the T1 be excited about running it? You sir have some strange questions.


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Because of he got it yesterday then why if he is so excited, wait till the weekend to run it


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

...


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

I did run it Today,Got the vidio I posted,Than Came the Rain,& rain & Rain.The T1 is Fast and Pulls like a Horse.All I can say is I am very Happy. 
Rain is to let up Sunday.No proplem running in it (but the Camera dont like the rain). Will is to come over to run His T1 Sunday or when the rain lets up, so We will have some great Pictures of Both of Them.He is wating on His Rake of David Leach Passenger Cars (lowie ones) The will look Great.Should be here any day now.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 10 Aug 2012 08:29 PM 
Why would anyone waiting years for the T1 be excited about running it? You sir have some strange questions. 
Jerimiah
I recall you ask a lot of questionns when you first got into the hobby. Give the guy a break. He is a newbie.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Will it ever stop raining? It's now 4 days straight since mine arrived. 
I'll be doing about a 2 hour break-in run on rollers today, in my garage, so that all will run well tomorrow.

Bob, see you in the afternoon - how about a double header?

Will


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

the sun is out in Muskegon.......................

.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Give the guy a break. He is a newbie. 
Yes, but he still asks some strange questions all over the place!


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Posted By gibs035 on 10 Aug 2012 10:45 PM 
Posted By iceclimber on 10 Aug 2012 08:29 PM 
Why would anyone waiting years for the T1 be excited about running it? You sir have some strange questions. 
 Jerimiah
I recall you ask a lot of questionns when you first got into the hobby. Give the guy a break. He is a newbie.


It's Jeremiah. Learn to spell Art. I said "strange" questions.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

My T1 Tender Now Has Lights ,Had to do somthing in the rain


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Very nice. I like that special detail you added


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

withdrawn
JEREMIAH now i have it right.


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Bob-- that's a nice looking layout. How did the T1 run? Excited to see the videos 


Jerry


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

My T 1 Running,Rain has Passed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What's not to like about that? Look and sounds great. Congrats on your long awaited loco! (you need more passenger cars now ha ha!) 

Greg


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice, how many hours did you run it?


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey Bob,
Is that strange gurgling sound another "farting" safety valve??


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Pat,You are right


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Why do they make it like that?


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Posted By Bob in Mich on 12 Aug 2012 05:45 PM 
Pat,You are right 
It looks great pulling those Pennsy cars. I hope to receive mine tomorrow. I was out of town and UPS tried twice to deliver the box. Hopefully Monday is the third and final delivery try and I will be home to sign for it this time. All I have to pull are AMS boxcars, but they will give me a good test under load. Enjoy!!


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Pat We will have to run them at Diamondhead


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Bob, I see you are in Muskegon? I am in Jenison. We shoudl get together sometime (if you don't mind getting together with an all electric guy)!


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

How many hours today did you run it


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Rich,I am in Lk.Orion,Mi. In Michigan Small Live Steamers. Robb DeVries is in Jenison Rich ,When I got in Large Scale it was LGB that did it,Than They came out with The Frank-S ,That is all it Took.Still have some LGB left .I still enjoy going to Members that are sparkies,Hay they are Train People "that is all that Counts" As Dave L.Sayes there Your Traines be happy that You have them enjoy them.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

*That is a beautiful engine. Well worth the wait.







*


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be the first to admit that Taylor Moon is a better videographer than myself, but here is my video, nonetheless...


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

You should of pulled all the other cars on the siding. Looks like a strong engine. Steamtom---- what did you run at his track?


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Did seem to have less "Passing Gas" than when you had full string of cars. Is that the reason no "Farting". At least I did not hear it.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

May be because they say I am full of s _ _ t that caused the farting Ha Ha Ha ,And Will is not Ha Ha Ha


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Glade to see you got it up and running. Sure wish it would have showed up while I was there. Looks like its a good runner. Missed not being able to pull the Pennsy cars with my K-4 maybe a DH. Lter RJD


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

What number is your engine numbered at? BOB


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

I unpacked my machine (#24) last night - it looks amazing! I didn't have the opportunity to set it up on rollers but did do a general inspection to make sure everything is in working order. I am very concerned that the front engine is extremely stiff - I initially assumed this was caused by some packing I must have missed but this doesn't seem to be the case. The rear engine moves very freely. 

I will try an air test next - I'm reluctant to go for full steam until I get to the bottom of why the front engine is so stiff. 

Robert


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Robert----- when will the first steam up be?


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

My Engine is #70 of 75,Mine was orderd 3 1/2 Years ago.I now have lights in Tender and Engine.Mine was also tight but after running it, it has loosend up a lot.Have to brake it in .It has a Big dead leg oiler,takes a lot of steam oil.And is a Water and a alcohol (meth)HOG.Post some pictures .Have a Great Day steaming,I know You will love it. 
Not to many left.Sorry if You missed This one.


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow that's a long time ago. Are all these engines claimed for?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bob in Mich on 13 Aug 2012 04:02 PM 
My Engine is #70 of 75,Mine was orderd 3 1/2 Years ago.I now have lights in Tender and Engine.Mine was also tight but after running it, it has loosend up a lot.Have to brake it in .It has a Big dead leg oiler,takes a lot of steam oil.And is a Water and a alcohol (meth)HOG.Post some pictures .Have a Great Day steaming,I know You will love it. 
Not to many left.Sorry if You missed This one. 

Bob, I figured that it would be a fuel hog. I bet its about the same as my friends Allie where on a cold day steaming will use a tank to get to pressure. I guess when you are boiling almost 3/4 gallon of water it takes a long time with small flames. Hah Goes much faster rate though once you hit 20 and get on the blower. 
My friend opened his up and was pretty happy, no damage and it was all together. He was heading out to get a gallon of fuel to run on rollers. Didnt mention anything about it being stiff. I'll have to ask him.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Police1987 on 13 Aug 2012 04:24 PM 
Wow that's a long time ago. Are all these engines claimed for? 

There are three T1 listings on E-Bay.

To answer your other question...

I have been having problems with my old Aster Climax. The safeties were weeping, and wasting steam. I ordered a set of Jim Sanders' Wee Bee Safety Valves, with their crisp opening and shut-off. As you can see from the video, they did the trick...


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Royce @ Quisenberry Station has one left at the Pre-Order price call Him for Price 1-703-799-9643 And Jerry Hyde has 2 that are looking for a home 1-740-946-6611 
they have went up $550.00 
Good Luck


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I'm surprised they only made 75 of them


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

The sound you hear is actually wheels on the tender scraping against the bottom of the tender. I've got to insert a spacer to provide better clearance. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to compare mine with Bob Weltyk's on Sunday to see whether a spacer is missing.

Sorry, but it isn't passing gas.

Regards,

Will


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

The T1 is a steam oil, water and alcohol hog. I'm looking for another source of alcohol as $3.50 per run for alcohol is a little steep. As for water, I too went through almost a gallon in each of my two runs on Sunday. As near as I can figure, it the lubricator holds approximately 1 1/2 oz. of steam oil. I'll be buying that in larger amounts in the future. As for distilled water, thankfully distilled water is dirt cheap.

By the way, I've got No. 22.

Regards,

Will


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Posted By thumper on 14 Aug 2012 02:42 PM 
The sound you hear is actually wheels on the tender scraping against the bottom of the tender. I've got to insert a spacer to provide better clearance. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to compare mine with Bob Weltyk's on Sunday to see whether a spacer is missing.

Sorry, but it isn't passing gas.

Will,
My tender wheel is also scraping the bottom of the tender. It is scraping on a screw that holds the copper water lines under the tender. After a few minutes of running the scraping noise went away, but I will investigate further. Also, my throttle lever is hitting the front of the tender. There is only one hole to couple the tender to engine instead of two as the manual states. Don't know why they left out the second hole, but I'll have to work on that interference also.
After about 20 runs around my track pulling 10 AMS boxcars it is starting to run smoothly, but it appears not to be generating enough steam to keep running continuously. It makes 1-2 laps and slows down to build up more steam and then takes off again for 1-2 laps. Oh well, maybe more running will break it in better.
It sure does drink lots of fuel and water!!!


----------



## steamlogger (Jan 2, 2008)

Will, I can get 5 gallon buckets of Methanol at J&H oil here in Grand Rapids. Last time I got it it was like $6.00 per gallon.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems as if some of these replies could be better served if MLS could combine this post with the one from Robert (yes, I already know... not able to do this with MLS web format :

T1 Woes 

So, now we have to read two separate posts to get insight to the T1 and the various situation with regards to running it. I would guess, Pat here symptoms have to to with the piston rings as per Robert's post. 



Posted By k5pat on 14 Aug 2012 03:09 PM 
Posted By thumper on 14 Aug 2012 02:42 PM 
The sound you hear is actually wheels on the tender scraping against the bottom of the tender. I've got to insert a spacer to provide better clearance. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to compare mine with Bob Weltyk's on Sunday to see whether a spacer is missing.

Sorry, but it isn't passing gas.

Will,
My tender wheel is also scraping the bottom of the tender. It is scraping on a screw that holds the copper water lines under the tender. After a few minutes of running the scraping noise went away, but I will investigate further. Also, my throttle lever is hitting the front of the tender. There is only one hole to couple the tender to engine instead of two as the manual states. Don't know why they left out the second hole, but I'll have to work on that interference also.
After about 20 runs around my track pulling 10 AMS boxcars it is starting to run smoothly, but it appears not to be generating enough steam to keep running continuously. It makes 1-2 laps and slows down to build up more steam and then takes off again for 1-2 laps. Oh well, maybe more running will break it in better.
It sure does drink lots of fuel and water!!!


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By steamlogger on 14 Aug 2012 03:11 PM 
Will, I can get 5 gallon buckets of Methanol at J&H oil here in Grand Rapids. Last time I got it it was like $6.00 per gallon.

Robb, I need a little education here. Are you saying methanol is alcohol? It's been many years since I had chemistry. Let's see, that would have been back in the late 60's. I should know this, or I should look it up, but since I retired I've gotten lazy.
Bob


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Gee Will, 

Don't complain so much about the cost of alcohol. If you were fueling an Accucraft K-36 for a run, you'd probably consume over $6 in butane!! 

Regards, 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

On looking at comments on this site and a go-kart site, I called a local oil supplier and got the night dispatcher. He said that many oil companies blend butane with gasoline because it's far less expensinve than gasoline [< $2.00 per gallon] and that they have ethanol and methanol as well. I'll post more on this tomorrow when the sales office is open as the dispatcher didn't know what and what quantities were available over the counter.

One thing for sure is that carrying a 5 gallon container of ethanol or methanol in my trunk has me thinking about how to tie it down.

QUESTION - ETHANOL or METHANOL, which should be used?

I'll start a new thread.

Regards,

Will


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By thumper on 14 Aug 2012 07:54 PM 
On looking at comments on this site and a go-kart site, I called a local oil supplier and got the night dispatcher. He said that many oil companies blend butane with gasoline because it's far less expensinve than gasoline [< $2.00 per gallon] and that they have ethanol and methanol as well. I'll post more on this tomorrow when the sales office is open as the dispatcher didn't know what and what quantities were available over the counter.

One thing for sure is that carrying a 5 gallon container of ethanol or methanol in my trunk has me thinking about how to tie it down.

QUESTION - ETHANOL or METHANOL, which should be used?

I'll start a new thread.

Regards,

Will

Will - Get in tough with Charles or Ryan as they use also use the race fuel from the track.

I think Methanol is what you are looking for. Even the bottles of SLX that most people use for fuel is being watered down to lower percentages.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Jason, the company I contacted does the blending for local race tracks, all of the Michigan auto companies, local chemical companies and they supply several fuel suppliers locally, so they may have pure stuff. Best yet, they have a retail desk.

Did you know that Butane is and additive to automobile fuel and it's half the price of gasoliine and alcohol? 

I've started a forum on this and I've got a call in to the supplier. I'll post the info there.

Thanks and regards,

Will.


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 14 Aug 2012 08:11 PM 
Posted By thumper on 14 Aug 2012 07:54 PM 
On looking at comments on this site and a go-kart site, I called a local oil supplier and got the night dispatcher. He said that many oil companies blend butane with gasoline because it's far less expensinve than gasoline [< $2.00 per gallon] and that they have ethanol and methanol as well. I'll post more on this tomorrow when the sales office is open as the dispatcher didn't know what and what quantities were available over the counter.

One thing for sure is that carrying a 5 gallon container of ethanol or methanol in my trunk has me thinking about how to tie it down.

QUESTION - ETHANOL or METHANOL, which should be used?

I'll start a new thread.

Regards,

Will

Will - Get in tough with Charles or Ryan as they use also use the race fuel from the track.

I think Methanol is what you are looking for. Even the bottles of SLX that most people use for fuel is being watered down to lower percentages. 


I was using SLX last night to test my T1 on rollers - my eyes were running and the fumes had me coughing and sneezing making me think they must changed to formula. There has to be a better fuel!

Robert


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now I know another reason for not buying an Alcohol burning loco. Later RJD


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert
"I was using SLX last night to test my T1 on rollers - my eyes were running and the fumes had me coughing and sneezing making me think they must changed to formula. There has to be a better fuel!"

Check the wicks...seems to need an adjustment


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 15 Aug 2012 09:15 AM 
Robert
"I was using SLX last night to test my T1 on rollers - my eyes were running and the fumes had me coughing and sneezing making me think they must changed to formula. There has to be a better fuel!"

Check the wicks...seems to need an adjustment


How do you remove the burner to adjust the wicks? Seems to require removal of one of the rear cross braces and I couldn't see immediately how to do this. 

Robert


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone else see the issue that the load from the axle pump causes the rear engine to stall out when the bypass is closed. Probably an issue that will only be apparent on rollers but looking at the relative speed on the two engines, it looks like the steam flow is already biased towards the front engine and this means there is inadequate flow to compensate for the extra load when the axle pump is active. (I do know from PM that at least one other owner has seen this issue.)

This may not be a real world issue on the track but could create a tendency for slippage of the front engine so there may be a case for a secondary valve to balance the steam flow. An opportunity for Triple R? Another opportunity might be to narrow the feed from the displacement lubricator - a lot of oil came out of the stack on start up.

BTW - what is the function of the small black lever at the back of the cab - the instructions refer to it as the reverser but that seems a bit redundant at the valve gear uses slip eccentric. 


Robert


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Robert, 
As far as slippage, I have noticed both front and rear drivers slipping at different times, but they seem to catch quickly and run smoothly after that. The lubricator does seem to be too oily, especially on startup.
The small black lever at the back of the cab is the Whistle. It is poorly done and has to be pushed down completely to blow the whistle, at least on mine. (Waste of steam)
The instructions must have been written on an earlier prototype. There are several mistakes, like referring to two holes in the tender-engine linkage and the reverser.(There is none)
Enjoy


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert 
We will be exploring the T1 this weekend. Initial inspect there is a minor issue with the one in the shop that needs correction prior to steam up. Secondly, we will be taking measurements for coal fired boiler design for T1. Bottomline: we will have the locomotive apart and exploring the "works."



Posted By zephyra on 15 Aug 2012 10:15 AM 
Anyone else see the issue that the load from the axle pump causes the rear engine to stall out when the bypass is closed. Probably an issue that will only be apparent on rollers but looking at the relative speed on the two engines, it looks like the steam flow is already biased towards the front engine and this means there is inadequate flow to compensate for the extra load when the axle pump is active. (I do know from PM that at least one other owner has seen this issue.)

This may not be a real world issue on the track but could create a tendency for slippage of the front engine so there may be a case for a secondary valve to balance the steam flow. An opportunity for Triple R? Another opportunity might be to narrow the feed from the displacement lubricator - a lot of oil came out of the stack on start up.

BTW - what is the function of the small black lever at the back of the cab - the instructions refer to it as the reverser but that seems a bit redundant at the valve gear uses slip eccentric. 


Robert


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By k5pat on 15 Aug 2012 10:32 AM 
Robert, 
As far as slippage, I have noticed both front and rear drivers slipping at different times, but they seem to catch quickly and run smoothly after that. The lubricator does seem to be too oily, especially on startup.
The small black lever at the back of the cab is the Whistle. It is poorly done and has to be pushed down completely to blow the whistle, at least on mine. (Waste of steam)
The instructions must have been written on an earlier prototype. There are several mistakes, like referring to two holes in the tender-engine linkage and the reverser.(There is none)
Enjoy









Thanks - I guessed the black lever might be a whistle but no sound came out at all when I pressed it down - hence I read the instructions to see it referred to as the reverser. I think I still have a Weltek destined for a Berkshire that never got fitted......


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

The small black lever is for the whistle mounted under the left running board. 

Regards, 

Will


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

How's the whistle sound?


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally ran mine up on rollers tonight as well... 

Spit out the standard gulp of oil for the first few minutes but seemed to settle in. 
Had a few connections leaking in the cab, easy tightening fix. 
The throttle lever was rubbing up against the tender. 
I also noticed that the rear drivers would konk out with the bypass closed, but they didn't keep up with the front drivers when opened either, so will be interesting to see on the track. Hopefully just a weight distribution issue on the rollers, but I hope the water plumbing is large enough. And I noticed a rough kink in the line where its bent in a very tight U under the cab right by the bypass valve. 

Also my main concern on mine at least, is that it ran at 80psi. Only the engineers side safety would pop to drop it a tad every time it hit 80, which was actually a nice and tight pop off with no weeping. I'm assuming it should be running at 60psi and the fire mans side safety popping at that level? 

This high pressure makes the whistle squeal and will call every dog in your neighborhood to come for a visit  The whistle lever is real pain and finicky, but when the sweet spot was found to reduce the pressure flow, sounded like a standard mini single chime. Hot little bugger too! 

-Ray


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ConrailRay on 15 Aug 2012 11:56 PM 
I finally ran mine up on rollers tonight as well... 

Spit out the standard gulp of oil for the first few minutes but seemed to settle in. 
Had a few connections leaking in the cab, easy tightening fix. 
The throttle lever was rubbing up against the tender. 
I also noticed that the rear drivers would konk out with the bypass closed, but they didn't keep up with the front drivers when opened either, so will be interesting to see on the track. Hopefully just a weight distribution issue on the rollers, but I hope the water plumbing is large enough. And I noticed a rough kink in the line where its bent in a very tight U under the cab right by the bypass valve. 

Also my main concern on mine at least, is that it ran at 80psi. Only the engineers side safety would pop to drop it a tad every time it hit 80, which was actually a nice and tight pop off with no weeping. I'm assuming it should be running at 60psi and the fire mans side safety popping at that level? 

This high pressure makes the whistle squeal and will call every dog in your neighborhood to come for a visit  The whistle lever is real pain and finicky, but when the sweet spot was found to reduce the pressure flow, sounded like a standard mini single chime. Hot little bugger too! 

-Ray Mine was running at 60 PSI - the right side safety 'burbled' (farted







) with a very strange sound from about 50 PSI and blew at 60. Need to check the left side safety - I didn't see it in action and should have checked. 

Robert


----------

